# Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig



## Krabbat (31. März 2011)

*Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

Hallo,
ich wollte auf meinem Acer 7551 G gerne den neuen Grafiktreiber von AMD (11.3) für die HD 5650 installieren.
Hab den dann runtergeladen und installiert aber danach konnte ich nicht mehr die Auflösung meines Displays von 1600*900 auswählen, sondern nur was deutlich schlechtes.
Der Treiber funktionierte also nicht wirklich.
Hab jetzt erstmal wieder den alten Treiber in Bertrieb aber ihrgendwie muss es doch wohl möglich sein, dass man den neuen Grafikkartentreiber installiert und trotzdem alles wie vorher und sogar besser funktioniert! Vor allem wenn bald der 11.4 kommt, der deutlich mehr Leistung bringt.

Weiß ihrgendwer wie ich den "an das Notebook angepassten" aktuellen AMD Grafiktreiber kriege?
Schonmal danke

Ach ja: Wenns keine andere Lösung gibt: 
Auf der Acer Seite sind zwei Treiber angegeben (nicht ganz aktuell aber immerhin)
welchen kann ich nehmen (sind beide bei den Treibern für mein Notebook zu finden)
1.
AMD     VGA Treiber (Radeon HD 6650M/6850M)     8.783.2.0     130.3 MB     2010/11/19
2. 
ATI     VGA Treiber     8.713.3.0     122.5 MB     2010/04/26

Der 1. ist ja aktueller aber das steht ja in klammern was von 6000er serie und ich hab ja die 5000er.
Muss ich deshalb den ältern nehmen?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (2. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

Für notebook gibt es gesonderte treiber.( Catalyst 11.3 WHQL Grafiktreiber für Notebooks)


----------



## Mistadon (2. April 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du wirklich den richtigen Treiber von AMD genommen hast? Ich lade mir auch gleich den Treiber runter, vielleicht finde ich ja eine genaue Lösung.


----------



## Krabbat (2. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

also eigendlich bin ich sicher, dass ich den richtigen treiber genommen habe, aber es hat halt nicht wirklich gut funktioniert
hab jetzt denn neuesten Treiber von der acer webseite direkt genommen und funktioniert einwandfrei
ist aber halt nicht der neueste und da ja bald der 11.4 kommt, der ja deutliche leistungsverbesserungen bringt finde ich das schon etwas ärgerlich


----------



## Mistadon (2. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

Hast du dein Treiber hier http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx runtergeladen? Du weißt ja was du da einstellen musst, Notebook Graphics, Radeon HD Series, Mobility Radeon HD 5xxx Series, dein OS


----------



## Krabbat (2. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

ja exakt da hab ich den treiber runtergeladen


----------



## Mistadon (2. April 2011)

Dann deinstallier mal deinen Treiber. Anschließend lädst du ihn dir noch einmal runter und installierst ihn. Oder schau mal im Catalyst nach, ob da was in den Einstellungen falsch ist und ob es deinen Bildschirm richtig erkannt hat.


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

deinstallieren und  Driver Cleaner drüber laufen lassen


----------



## Krabbat (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

das problem ist, dass wenn ich den treiber von amd dirkt benutze, er nicht direkt die hd 5650 im gerätemanager erkennt sondern  lediglich hd5600/hd5700/hd6500 schreibt, also scheinbar auch die grafikkarte gar nicht richtig einordnen kann
und mit der Auflösung: wenn ich auf dem desktop rechtklick mache und bildschirmauflösung anklicke, kann ich halt nicht bis 1600*900 sondern nur maximal ihrgend so ein 4/3 format wählen


----------



## Mistadon (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

Hey, ich habe vielleicht eine Lösung gefunden! 
Bei installiertem Catalyst 11.3 startest du das Catalyst (drück auf start und gib ccc ein, wenn du catalyst suchst findest du wahrscheinlich nichts)
Dann dürfte sich so ein Fenster öffnen:  Bild 1
Dann klickst du links auf "Desktop-Management" und dann auf "Desktop-Eigenschaften". Dieses Fenster, nur mit anderen Einstellungen, müsste dann erscheinen: Bild 2
Dann stellst du deine Auflösung etc. dort ein.
Hoffe es funktioniert


----------



## Krabbat (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

aber wie siehts mit der erkennung der grafikkarte aus?
denn ohne die ist das ganze ja leider trotzdem nicht so toll
er erkennt ja nur hd5600/5700/6500 (im gerätemanager)
beim treiber von der acer seite erkennt er ja genau die hd5650

das mit dem verändern der Desktop-Eigenschaften geht übrigens auch leider nicht
man kann nur das auswählen, was man auch mit rechtsklick aufm desktop ... einstellen kann

trotzdem schonmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Mistadon (3. April 2011)

Hmmm, dann versuch es mal beim Acer oder AMD Support, ich wüsste jetzt nichts mehr was man ausprobieren könnte


----------



## boyka (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

hast du ein Aspire? oder was?

auch das richtige bertriebssystem ausgewählt?

das nervt mich auch bei acer. alles zusammen geworfen.
nix ihr ist richtig getrennt


----------



## Krabbat (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

also die treiber, die ich von der acer seite runtergeladen habe gehen ja
nur die sind halt nicht die neuesten und da bald der 11.4 mit deutlichen leistungsverbesserungen kommt wäre es besser, wenn ich die neuen treiber direkt von amd laufen würden, was sie aber leider scheinbar nicht tun


----------



## Hatuja (3. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

Es wundert mich, dass du die Treiber überhaupt installieren konntest. Viele Notebook- Hersteller, unter anderem auch Acer (zumindest früher) benutzen OEM Chips. Dell ist da z.B. ganz schlimm. Da bekommt der Chip als Hardwareadresse noch einen kleinen Zusatz und schwups verweigert der Original AMD Treiber die Installation ("Keine passende Hardware gefunden"). Somit kannst du offiziell nur die original Herstellertreiber von Acer benutzen.

Kannst ja dort mal vorbei schauen, hat mir schon oft geholfen: Mobility Modder - ATI Version, Install the Latest Drivers on your ATI laptop


----------



## Krabbat (4. April 2011)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Notebook funktioniert nicht richtig*

tja dann werde ich wohl oder übel immer warten müssen, bis acer sich bequemt den neuen treiber anzubieten


----------

